# Found Cell Phone along the Road West of Horsetooth Reservoir



## Pablo

Message me if it's yours.


----------



## Peter P.

If the phone's locked and you can't call anyone to determine the owner, just drop it off at the police department. Usually what they do is dial 911 on the phone, which works even if the phone is locked. The number and carrier appear on their dispatcher's screen and they call the carrier to identify the owner.


----------

